# first time breeder of royals



## dazza197910 (May 18, 2009)

i would love to get into breeding royal pythons but not shore where to start as money is a bit tight i thought of purchasing a pastel or spider and breeding with a normal but im not really shore what results i will get will the clutch? will it be 50/50 or does it not work like that any information will be gratfully recieved


----------



## Azpiercedaz (Sep 17, 2006)

With a pastel, spider or other co-dom morph, the chance of each of each egg containing a morph would be 50/50. You could get more than 50% or you could get less. Hope this helps


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Whatever you decide to do, get the female first so she is growing on, then get a male about a year before the female is ready :2thumb:. If you mate a Pastel to a normal you will get 50% chance per egg of a Pastel & 50% chance per egg of a normal. Same odds for using a Spider.


----------



## dazza197910 (May 18, 2009)

thanks for the replys looks like i could be on the look out for a couple of new snakes lol :2thumb:


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

make sure you buy from a repitable source as a few times ive heard of people buying royals and then finding out theyve been injected (so as they cant breed )


----------



## truncheon1973 (Oct 12, 2008)

*royals*

got a female normal 100% het pied if youre interested


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

where exactly have you heard that ?



lizard wizard said:


> make sure you buy from a repitable source as a few times ive heard of people buying royals and then finding out theyve been injected (so as they cant breed )


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

its just wot ive heard


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

yea ok then



lizard wizard said:


> its just wot ive heard


----------



## booboo (Apr 2, 2009)

dazza197910 said:


> thanks for the replys looks like i could be on the look out for a couple of new snakes lol :2thumb:


 
Wayne-has-a-friend-of-his-going-to-the-show,-breeds-pastles-and-other-morphs,-wayne-said-to-him-about-you,-think-hes-going-to-have-a-chat-with-you.
I-can-see-you-are-a-very-excited-boy-:lol2:


----------



## gsbandit (Sep 3, 2009)

i got question as well, 

i have normal females and males : fire, pastel, spider, pewter

and i want ask about :

e.g 
if i will put to norm fem, pastel male for a week, then three days off and again for example pewter for a week i will get something special or no chance ?

thanks for help any way.
Greg


----------



## aidanbeckey (Apr 9, 2009)

no chance only one male will parent the offspring


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

i think was ajoke but any way its going on my sig lmfao


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

aidanbeckey said:


> no chance only one male will parent the offspring


you can get split clutches where more than one male sires the clutch.

The males genes cant be combined though, so if you bred a male Pastel and a male Spider to the same female it is possible to get Spiders, Pastels and Normals from the clutch but the Spider and Pastel genes from the males cannot combine to create a Bumblebee: victory:


----------



## aidanbeckey (Apr 9, 2009)

thats wot i ment...... :whistling2:


----------



## gsbandit (Sep 3, 2009)

thanks guys for the answer


----------



## dazza197910 (May 18, 2009)

that was a very usefull piece of info there i wouldnt of thought breeding two morphs would have this effect i thought once mated that would be it but i think to avoid stress to a female i would only use the one snake wat do people think of this ?


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

dazza197910 said:


> that was a very usefull piece of info there i wouldnt of thought breeding two morphs would have this effect i thought once mated that would be it but i think to avoid stress to a female i would only use the one snake wat do people think of this ?


Provided the female has a good rest and feed (if she'll feed) then she really wont mind how many females she breeds with


----------



## dazza197910 (May 18, 2009)

lol female to female i like that :2thumb:


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

dazza197910 said:


> lol female to female i like that :2thumb:


:lol2:you know what I meant


----------



## chelz (Feb 21, 2010)

with dominant and co-dominant morphs to a normal there is a 50/50 chance per egg 
e.g i breed my adult male mojave,spider,pinstripe,pastel,lesser,butter,woma ect to an adult female normal of 1500Grams+ in weight and i get an average of say 6 eggs so according to percentages i should have 50% morphs so 3 eggs and the same with normals at 50%
so simply 3 out of 6 eggs should be normal
and 3 out of 6 eggs should be morphs
although this does vary you could get all morphs or all normals 
if you go for a recesive gene though it gets a bit more confusing and complicated


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

lizard wizard said:


> make sure you buy from a repitable source as a few times ive heard of people buying royals and then finding out theyve been injected (so as they cant breed )


As far as I'm aware there is no contraceptive injection for reptiles - if there is I would be VERY interested to know more about it. 

It'd be useful for anyone who had animals they felt were "pet quality only" - like kinked animals - to ensure that they COULD offer those animals as pets only rather than feel that the only options for non-breedable-for-health-reasons animals are keeping them themselves / euthanasia.


----------

